# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Những tính năng nâng cao cần chú ý khi mua máy hủy giấy

## bientinhxa762

*1. Tính năng nâng cao*
*Chọn tốc độ huỷ*
Nếu có nhiều tài liệu phải huỷ, sẽ hơi tốn thời gian nếu tốc độ huỷ của máy chậm. Tốc độ của *máy huỷ** giấy* tuỳ vào công suất máy.
- Nếu dùng tại nhà, máy huỷ giấy gia đình sẽ phù hợp với tốc độ một lần hủy 5 – 12 tờ sẽ mất khoảng từ 2 – 8 phút.
- Nếu thường xuyên hơn thì máy huỷ giấy văn phòng sẽ hợp với bạn, có thể huỷ được một lúc 10 – 18 tờ trong khoảng từ 7 – 30 phút.
- Nếu một máy huỷ cho văn phòng lớn, cần loại máy huỷ giấy công suất lớn có thể huỷ được 13 – 38 tờ một lúc trong khoảng 45 phút.
*Nhu cầu sử dụng hàng ngày*
Đừng chọn những máy quá yếu mà nên chọn máy huỷ giấy phù hợp với nhu cầu hàng ngày của bạn. 
- Dùng cho 1 người dùng nên chọn máy huỷ giấy cá nhân.
- Dùng cho 1 – 5 người dùng nên chọn máy huỷ giấy văn phòng nhỏ.
- Dùng cho 6 – 10 người dùng nên chọn máy máy huỷ giấy công suất cao. 
- Còn nhiều hơn 10 người thì hãy dùng máy huỷ giấy thương mại.
*Khả năng huỷ nhiều tờ*
Hủy được nhiều giấy cùng một lúc sẽ làm tăng tốc độ hủy giấy lên đáng kể.
Nếu máy không có khả năng huỷ nhiều tờ một lúc, máy huỷ giấy sẽ bị kẹt khi bạn cho nhiều tờ cùng hủy một lúc.
*Cân nhắc công nghệ chống kẹt giấy*
Dù bạn huỷ một tờ hay nhiều tờ một lúc, đều có khả năng là máy sẽ bị kẹt. Tính năng chống kẹt giấy giúp hạn chế tối đa tình trạng này.*2. NHỮNG YẾU TỐ ĐI KÈM*
*Thời hạn bảo hành*
Mặc dù hầu hết các bảo hành đều có thời hạn 1 năm, bạn cũng có thể tìm được bảo hành lâu hơn. Thời gian bảo hành càng lâu càng tốt.
*Tiết kiệm điện*
Tính năng tiết kiệm điện sẽ tiết kiệm cho bạn được một số tiền không nhỏ. Khoảng 80% năng lượng tiêu thụ của *máy huỷ giấy* nằm ở công đoạn huỷ giấy, vì vậy mà hoá đơn tiền điện của bạn sẽ bị đội lên kha khá nếu không có tính năng tiết kiệm điện.
*An toàn là trên hết*
Cảm biến tự động dừng lại khi có bàn tay hoặc vật lạ khác để gần là tính năng an toàn rất quan trọng nếu bạn có trẻ em hoặc thú cưng.
*Giảm tiếng ồn*
Nếu bạn sống trong căn hộ, hàng xóm của bạn sẽ hơi khó chịu với âm thanh ồn ào của máy huỷ giấy. Với tính năng giảm tiếng ồn xuống 10 decibels sẽ giảm thiểu được tối đa tiếng ồn gây ảnh hưởng xung quanh.
*Trích nguồn*: sieuthivienthong.com

----------

